# Olympic MTB competition



## Andrew_Culture (29 Jul 2012)

I thought I'd start an Olympic MTB thread. I've hacked about on an MTB since I was a teen but have no idea what a competition entails. Is it a time trail? A group race? Are there points for trick moves?

Who are the favourites?


__________________________________________________________________________________
Sent from a recumbent.... settee.


----------



## waynegibberellins (29 Jul 2012)

Good question, I'm very been on MTBs for years and did few races as a youngster. Don't think there is any time trialing, think it's all straight racing. Always enjoyed watching the tdf but never really watched much MTB racing. Remember watching some of the Sydney races and being pretty unimpressed with how flat the course was.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (29 Jul 2012)

I only just 'got' watching Le Tour, I'm interested to see if I feel the same about MTB racing.


__________________________________________________________________________________
Sent partially submerged beneath a cat.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 Jul 2012)

mass start, seeded gate position, cross country race in the mountains of essex. Think like to road races but off road. I'd rather watch the bmx than a cross country mtb race. Teams of three men, two women, but generally XC is every person for themselves with not much opportunity for team tactics. Overtaking opportunities can be limited so elbows may be used. more http://www.london2012.com/cycling-mountain-bike/about/index.html


----------



## Andrew_Culture (29 Jul 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Dan151 (2 Aug 2012)

Its open to the public after too


----------



## Diggs (12 Aug 2012)

Went to see the womens race yesterday. Fantastic day for the family, both this and the Olympic Park were extremely well organised. Utter respect to Emily Batty who completed the race after breaking her collarbone 4 days ago. So glad to hear this venue will be open to the public after


----------



## ColinJ (12 Aug 2012)

I was sceptical about the choice of venue but was pleasantly surprised when I watched the women's MTB race yesterday. It looked pretty selective and there were some nice technical sections to negotiate.

I imagine that the men's race today will be pretty brutal!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Aug 2012)

There are probably lots of similar videos around but yesterday I bumped into _*this*_ one (click ''en vidéo'') of Julien Absalon going round the course. Being a helmet cam, it doesn't really give an idea of the inclines but it does give a good overview.

That Julie Bresset, at just 23, rode a near perfect race yesterday. The time differences between competitors were enormous, so much so that the race lacked excitement IMO. It will be interesting to see whether the time gaps are similar with the men. The course leaves nowhere to rest or recover so as long as the rider stays on the bike, it's just non-stop graft.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 Aug 2012)

Diggs said:


> Went to see the womens race yesterday. Fantastic day for the family, both this and the Olympic Park were extremely well organised. Utter respect to *Emily Batty* who completed the race after breaking her collarbone 4 days ago. So glad to hear this venue will be open to the public after


She is an absolute hero.


----------



## Dangermouse (12 Aug 2012)

The mens race today is going to be a fantastic event, one person to keep an eye on is Jaroslav Kulhavy that man is a machine and seems unbeatable, I went to Dalby forrest in 2010 to watch him and he is just amazing, he loves to get about 2 mins ahead and no one can catch him once he has gone


----------



## Cyclist33 (12 Aug 2012)

ColinJ said:


> I was sceptical about the choice of venue but was pleasantly surprised when I watched the women's MTB race yesterday. It looked pretty selective and there were some nice technical sections to negotiate.
> 
> I imagine that the men's race today will be pretty brutal!



Ooh ooh, didn't realise it was on today! Cheers


----------



## Dangermouse (12 Aug 2012)

1:30 today mate


----------



## Dangermouse (12 Aug 2012)

Hope you are all ready, they are lining up for the start.......remember the name Kulhavy the guy is amazing


----------



## Andrew_Culture (12 Aug 2012)

Only just getting round to watching the womens' race now, I've never seen 'proper' MTB riding before; it's fascinating watching the techniques being used. I've ridden an MTB for twenty years but no shoot all about technique!


__________________________________________________________________________________
Sent from.... this joke isn't funny any more...


----------



## Andrew_Culture (12 Aug 2012)

The Spanish fella has an awesome tache!


__________________________________________________________________________________
Sent from.... this joke isn't funny any more...


----------



## Dangermouse (12 Aug 2012)

no tactics only balls out racing, winner takes all


----------



## Andrew_Culture (12 Aug 2012)

Ah crap, I want a real MTB now!


__________________________________________________________________________________
Sent from.... this joke isn't funny any more...


----------



## Dangermouse (12 Aug 2012)

He looks more like George Michal haha


----------



## Dangermouse (12 Aug 2012)

Wish I had £50 on Kulhavy, he is biding his time now and fresh as a daisy


----------



## Dangermouse (12 Aug 2012)

What a pity, Liam has broken his ankle.....end of his olympic dream


----------



## Dangermouse (12 Aug 2012)

Hermida has done well to close up.......sorry I meant George Michael


----------



## dan_bo (12 Aug 2012)

Watching the pros does make you realise what an unmitigated amateur you are doesn't it. Wicked sport.


----------



## dan_bo (12 Aug 2012)

Watching them ride up that big straight hill makes me wanna puke.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (12 Aug 2012)

I had no idea you can run with your bike! 


__________________________________________________________________________________
Sent from.... this joke isn't funny any more...


----------



## Dangermouse (12 Aug 2012)

These guys are awesome, at Dalby they did the Dalby dare and us mere amateurs took an hour to get round the same route it took the pros 20 mins to do, my hat goes off to them all its probably the hardest riding sport going, My old MTB was a Sette carbon with full XTR group and Fulcrum wheels, tubeless and weighed in at 19lb but I couldnt even make a full circuit it was so hard to ride, these pro MTBers are proper athletes


----------



## Dangermouse (12 Aug 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I had no idea you can run with your bike!
> 
> 
> __________________________________________________________________________________
> Sent from.... this joke isn't funny any more...


 
Yes they are allowed to run or carry the bike and most do if there is a bottleneck at one of the technical sections rather than risk injury or break a component


----------



## Dangermouse (12 Aug 2012)

If you want to see MTBing at its most extreme take a look at this


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pAz4RYxDc8s


----------



## Dangermouse (12 Aug 2012)

Kulhavy is doing well considering he's the only one on a FS bike, bit more weight but he is a powerfull bloke.....my money is still on him


----------



## Andrew_Culture (12 Aug 2012)

"Most of these bikes weigh about 8kg".

My MTB weighs in at nearly 19kg!


__________________________________________________________________________________
Sent from.... this joke isn't funny any more...


----------



## Dangermouse (12 Aug 2012)

Fontana really needs to stop trying to break, Kulhavy simply rides back onto his wheel he nees to save his energy for the sprint


----------



## Dangermouse (12 Aug 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> "Most of these bikes weigh about 8kg".
> 
> My MTB weighs in at nearly 19kg!
> 
> ...


 

They do break very easily, mine did........


----------



## Dangermouse (12 Aug 2012)

I think Kulhavy has a problem with his rear shock, every time he pedals the back end is sitting.........NOOOOOOOO


----------



## lordloveaduck (12 Aug 2012)

The commentary today for the mens compared to the commentary for the womens, shows how fing sexist this sports still is.


----------



## Dangermouse (12 Aug 2012)

No he hasnt....hes away


----------



## Andrew_Culture (12 Aug 2012)

Had the lad in third lost his saddle?


__________________________________________________________________________________
Sent from.... this joke isn't funny any more...


----------



## Dangermouse (12 Aug 2012)

Jaroslav is coasting behind Shurter......this is Jaroslavs race


----------



## Dangermouse (12 Aug 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Had the lad in third lost his saddle?
> 
> 
> __________________________________________________________________________________
> Sent from.... this joke isn't funny any more...


 
You mean Fontana.......dont know mate


----------



## Dangermouse (12 Aug 2012)

YESSSSSSSS K U L H A V Y


----------



## Andrew_Culture (12 Aug 2012)

lordloveaduck said:


> The commentary today for the mens compared to the commentary for the womens, shows how fing sexist this sports still is.



I hope you mean the commentary on the tellywatch and not on this thread 


__________________________________________________________________________________
Sent from.... this joke isn't funny any more...


----------



## Dangermouse (12 Aug 2012)

and he isnt even out of breath, the man is amazing


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Aug 2012)

Dangermouse said:


> YESSSSSSSS K U L H A V Y


Your man took it. There was me getting ready for a ''Hop Schwyyz!''


----------



## Dangermouse (12 Aug 2012)

Amazing athlete and I got to meet him at Dalby, such a gentleman he gave me a signed photo, my idol


----------



## Dangermouse (12 Aug 2012)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Your man took it. There was me getting ready for a ''Hop Schwyyz!''


 
HAHA he didnt even break a sweat, after following his progress for a few years I know just how good he is and how he rides, the man is simply awesome


----------



## ColinJ (12 Aug 2012)

Wow!


----------



## lukesdad (13 Aug 2012)

Who said XC couldn't be exciting, fantastic race.


----------

